# New gear!!!



## 2fastlx (Mar 2, 2013)

This came for me last night. 

70-400G


----------



## PropilotBW (Mar 2, 2013)

Came from where??, NASA?


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Mar 2, 2013)

Looks sexy. What sold you buying a Sony?


----------



## 2fastlx (Mar 2, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> Looks sexy. What sold you buying a Sony?



I like the viewfinder and the options to customize it.  The gps and the way sony does the tilting on the screens. The cool part for me is the way the viewfinder shows exposure as you make changes as well as not having to worry about mirror lock up. It just works alot simpler for me.


----------



## MiFleur (Mar 2, 2013)

Enjoy your new toy!


----------



## jbkm1994 (Mar 2, 2013)

Christmas in March???


----------



## Nervine (Mar 3, 2013)

Very nice. Beautiful new toy. Look forward to seeing some of shots from it.

Sent from my .......


----------



## Kolia (Mar 3, 2013)

Very nice !  Can't wait to see your pictures with it. 

I'm on the fence about my next lens and that one is on the short list.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 4, 2013)

2fastlx said:


> Robin_Usagani said:
> 
> 
> > Looks sexy. What sold you buying a Sony?
> ...



I love the live preview. NO chimping!


----------



## jason324 (Mar 4, 2013)

Awesome!!


----------



## LouR (Mar 4, 2013)

Picked up my A77 today. Haven't even really shot anything worthwhile yet and I'm in love!


----------



## LouR (Mar 8, 2013)

2fastlx said:


> Robin_Usagani said:
> 
> 
> > Looks sexy. What sold you buying a Sony?
> ...


The tilt guides and the way you can see your exposure change are awesomeness.  The quickness of processing to the card and the fact that it takes SD instead of CF cards! I save my full cards so that is major! (yea, I know, now I'll get the "WTF? You don't reformat???" responses)....


----------



## goodguy (Mar 9, 2013)

Holly Molly now thats what I call a BIG lens :hail:

I have a feeling just to lift it you would need to get a good workout at the gym 

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Mully (Mar 9, 2013)

Now for some images with it.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 9, 2013)

LouR said:


> The tilt guides and the way you can see your exposure change are awesomeness.  The quickness of processing to the card and the fact that it takes SD instead of CF cards! I save my full cards so that is major! (yea, I know, now I'll get the "WTF? You don't reformat???" responses)....



It's okay. You're new. You'll learn. They make these things now called external hard drives. Way cheaper then new sd cards for every shoot.


----------



## 2fastlx (Mar 9, 2013)

Working on it.


----------



## LouR (Mar 9, 2013)

DiskoJoe said:


> LouR said:
> 
> 
> > The tilt guides and the way you can see your exposure change are awesomeness.  The quickness of processing to the card and the fact that it takes SD instead of CF cards! I save my full cards so that is major! (yea, I know, now I'll get the "WTF? You don't reformat???" responses)....
> ...


I'm old, I learned. I keep the cards. I have a pile of externals, all worthless.  Not cheaper when you can't get to your files and I shoot RAW-just easier to keep the cards rather than transfer and HOPE the next external doesn't die and end up in the pile.
Oh, and if you buy the cards on sale, you can get quite a few before you match the price of a 1Tb ED. I don't do portraits, so they last quite a while.


----------



## Kolia (Mar 10, 2013)

You'll see that at 24MB per pictures, SD cards fill up really fast !

I use a pair of 8 GB UHS-1 cards plus a back up 16GB class 6 in case I run out of space. I do my best to only keep the good pictures, save the, on the PC and have a external drive backup. Plus another external drive for my favorites pictures stored in a different location. 

Things happen. SD cards aren't immune to failure.


----------



## LouR (Mar 10, 2013)

Kolia said:


> You'll see that at 24MB per pictures, SD cards fill up really fast !
> 
> I use a pair of 8 GB UHS-1 cards plus a back up 16GB class 6 in case I run out of space. I do my best to only keep the good pictures, save the, on the PC and have a external drive backup. Plus another external drive for my favorites pictures stored in a different location.
> 
> Things happen. SD cards aren't immune to failure.


 And hard drives are?  I've blown thru 4 CPUs, including one lost by UPS in transit, several externals, 2 zip drives and 6 printers. My cards, dating back to at least 2007, are still working.  What I actually saved after initial editing is backed up on externals, but at least if they blow, I can go thru the originals (which take next to nothing in terms of storage space).  I'm not even totally unconvinced my older A100 isn't losing quality after only 5 years of use.  Sh*t happens, I never ever again want to lose what I lost when UPS dropped the ball 7 years ago (to which they would not admit).  One hard drive that failed was under warranty, but the company (it was a Maxtor), wanted $1200 to retrieve the images. If I didn't have the cards, I'd be out that money. I told'em to shove it.


----------



## Kolia (Mar 10, 2013)

Hard drive or flash, a backup strategy requires redundancy. It sucks you lost a drive. 

I have 40,000 video and pictures in my library. I can't imagine having all that on flash cards !


----------



## 2fastlx (Mar 10, 2013)

Not to get back on topic but heres one from the new lens. Not exactly what I was planning to use it for but still...


----------



## cosmonaut (Mar 10, 2013)

WOW!!! Size does matter. Have fun.


----------

